# Quale distribuzione per iniziare su un pc vecchio??

## hellraiser

Salve a tutti, ho da poco riciclato un vecchio celeron 333 con 64mb di ram...adesso volevo regalarlo a mio fratello piccolo, per farlo navigare e fargli iniziare a usare linux, al posto di windows xp che gia sa usare e gia si LAMENTA!

Ora mi chiedevo...che distro installarci??? Un qualcosa di legero e facile di usare...ha solo 11 anni...non vorrei che rimanesse traumatizzato dalle difficolta che si incontrano dal passaggio da win a unix...

Che mi consigliate??

Lo so, anche io ci vorrei mettere una bella Gentoo...pero non ho tempo per configurarglielo a dovere, per fare in modo che non incontri difficolta...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... su un pc così con soli 64 Mb di ram è difficile far girare un server grafico decentemente. quindi o usi qualcosa tipo damn small linux e similari o ciccia. 

la prima scelta rimane comunque gentoo. con i grp non dovrebbe essere difficile avere il computer funzionante in molto tempo, il problema è a mio parere riuscire ad avere un ambiente grafico funzionale.

----------

## Luca89

Una gentoo con profilo uclibc più un server grafico tipo kdrive o xdirectfb più fluxbox dovrebbe andare bene. Ovviamente lo stage va creato su un pc più potente altrimenti non si finisce più.

----------

## Cazzantonio

@hellraiser

potresti editare il titolo con qualcosa di più generico?

Tipo "quale distribuzione per iniziare su un pc vecchio"

Se lo fai almeno posso indicizzare questo thread e mergiarci sopra tutte le discussioni future sull'argomento...

Inizialmente volevo mergiare questo a una discussione vecchia; sono sicuro che esista ma ancora non sono riuscito a trovarla...

----------

## Ic3M4n

se ti può andare questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-358347-highlight-pentium2.html

Edit Cazzantonio --- mergiato a questo

----------

## Cazzantonio

mmm no... anche quel titolo non è abbastanza generico...

----------

## Ic3M4n

altrimenti ci sarebbe questo che sembrerebbe più generico.

ed inoltre se tu volessi fare un grande merge di tutti i problemi ci sarebbero pure questi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272750-highlight-datato.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-272750-highlight-datato.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424999-highlight-vecchio.html

Edit Cazzantonio --- mergiati gli ultimi tre al primo

----------

## mambro

Archlinux. è spartana, veloce, pulita, e ci installi quello che decidi tu in modo da evitare inutili sprechi di risorse   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@Ic3M4n

Ehi il moderatore sono io! Così mi rubi il lavoro!   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

P.S. grazie per la ricerca   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Prova puppy Linux, Feather Linux o DamnSmall Linux. Sono in ordine sparso e son le 3 migliori light distro che io conosca.

----------

## hellraiser

Gira e rigira...niente mi ha convinto...e quindi la scelta è ricaduta sulla NOSTRA distro!!!! E ne sono felice...

Cosa ci posso mettere per alleggire il tutto???

Che ottimizzazioni mi consigliate?? Come compilare??con distcc o lo compilo tutto in direttamente su un altro pc in chroot??

io stavo pensando a CFLAGS con -Os per ridurre le dimensioni dei binari....poi come Window manager XFCE4...un kernel minimale, magari uno della serie 2.4.x....e poi??cos altro potrei fare???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Compila normalmente, usa -Os, il lkernel non vedo perchè usare il 2.4 quando c'è il 2.6 xfce ottima scelta. Se vuoi fargli un bel regalo compra altra ram.

Infine se puoi usa distcc, solo il celeron 333 impiegherebbe giorni. Eventualmente copia il contenuto della cartella /usr/portage/distfiles del tuo sul suo Pc o sprecherai tempo a riscaricare. Se non hai sufficientemente spazio libero esporta giusto per la compilazione la suddetta cartella via nfs o samba.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Gira e rigira...niente mi ha convinto...e quindi la scelta è ricaduta sulla NOSTRA distro!!!! E ne sono felice...

 

Allora ti consiglio di continuare qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-266514-highlight-datato.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

Quindi alla fine ci ho installato gentoo...

Posso dire di averci un bel po a farlo compilare, con questo celeron 333 con 64 di ram....ma posso dirvi che il risultato si è sentito...e anche di molto!

Prima di installarci la gentoo avevo provato altre distro precompilate, e non andava un granche...molto lente nel caricamento...al limite dell usabilità.

Invece con gentoo mi ritrovo un computerino del tutto usabile, con XFCE4, che è davvero molto curato sia nella grafica che nella configurazione...

Ancora una volta, la nostra Gentoo si è dimostrata IperVersatile!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il problema secondo me è che durante i grossi aggiornamenti il pc diventa inusabile...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> il problema secondo me è che durante i grossi aggiornamenti il pc diventa inusabile...

 

in quei frangenti, è buona norma stare con la fidanzata  :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(bisognerebbe metterla come nota nell'handbook  :Laughing:  )

----------

## pjphem

Il mio consiglio e' DSL (Damn Small Linux), carina, veloce e futuristica  :Smile:  con pkg precompilati .dsl

provala

----------

## gutter

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in quei frangenti, è buona norma stare con la fidanzata   
> 
> 

 

Forse è per i tempi di compilazione che gli utenti di gentoo hanno molto tempo da dedicare alle amiche rispetto agli utenti delle altre distro.

Gentoo è una meta distribuzione perchè ti permette di stare con la tua metà.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

... lasciamo perdere meglio che mi vado a fare una bella tazza di caffè.   :Confused: 

----------

## mambro

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> Quindi alla fine ci ho installato gentoo...
> 
> Posso dire di averci un bel po a farlo compilare, con questo celeron 333 con 64 di ram....ma posso dirvi che il risultato si è sentito...e anche di molto!
> 
> Prima di installarci la gentoo avevo provato altre distro precompilate, e non andava un granche...molto lente nel caricamento...al limite dell usabilità.
> ...

 

Mah.. ti dico su tutti i pc che ho avuto sottomano (in realtà 2-3   :Very Happy:  ) archlinux si è rivelata più veloce di gentoo sia nell'avvio che nell'uso .. inoltre non ci sono problemi ti computer inutilizzabile durante gli aggiornamenti.. l'unico problema è che sono disponibili pochi pacchetti..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho usato archlinux per un po: gnome si avviava più lentamente, la metà dei pacchetti aveva bug di sicurezza stranoti ma non patchati (arch non ha un team di sicurezza) e molti dei pacchetti che prendevo da aur non mi compilavano/funzionavano :'(

----------

## Kernel78

Magari anche prelink potrebbe aiutarti un po' a velocizzare il caricamento.

----------

